# Xfce4 4.6 rc1

## frary

Nabend zusammen,

nachdem ich heute Nachmittag gelesen habe, dass es den ersten rc von 4.6 schon seit 4 Wochen gibt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit ihn zu testen. Allerdings finde ich nirgends einen Post dazu, svn-ebuilds oder ebuilds für den rc1. Interessiert sich ausser mir keiner dafür, oder stell ich mich nur ein bissl dumm an  :Question:  (bin ein bissl eingerostet, da ich lang keine Experimente mehr gemacht hab...was layman o.ä. angeht!)

Ich bin beinahe sicher, dass es schon jemand installiert hat und wäre dankbar für einen Tip oder link, wo ich entprechende Ebuilds herbekomme...

btw an die Tester: Wie isses? Hat sich was getan an meinem Lieblings DE?

Gruß

T

----------

## Marlo

http://www.lug-schaumburg.de/?q=node/170

----------

## frary

Danke für den Hinweis...subversion, git und layman hab ich installiert, da gibt es aber das overlay aus dem Howto nicht. Es gibt eins mit Namen "xfce-dev", aber das kompiliert nicht (autoconf failed....). Soweit ich durchblicke (viel gelesen heute...) ist das xfce-Team auf git umgestiegen...vielleicht liegt da das Problem.

Zudem wäre es natürlich ein bisschen weniger experimentell wenn es ebuilds für den rc gäbe..

Nutzt du dieses overlay, oder hast du es (wie ich) bei google gefunden?

Sonst irgendwer, der den rc auf für mich nachvollziehbare Weise am laufen hat?

Bin für alle Hinweise dankbar, ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass das 4 Wochen nach Release noch keiner ausprobiert hat...

Gruß

T

----------

## Marlo

http://forum.xfce.org/index.php?topic=4244.0

und dem link unten rechts zum git overlay folgen.

Sodann steht oben, was zu tun ist.

----------

## frary

Also gut, es scheint wohl keine andere Möglichkeit zu geben, als sich mit Git zu befassen  :Rolling Eyes: 

Danke für den Denkanstoss Marlo!

Für alle die vor dem gleichen Problem wie ich stehen:

Auft der Seite die Marlo verlinkt hat findet man den "link", den man Git angeben muss um alles runterzuladen was man für die Installation braucht. Da git ein bissl anders funktioniert als Subversion hier der Hinweis

```
git clone git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/xfce.git
```

erledigt den Downlad. Anschliesend nur noch unmaskieren, die beiden Blocks löschen (mcs-manager und noch so was^^) und emergen.

Ich hatte keine Probleme beim kompilieren und der RC1 läuft bereits.

Wenn ich ein bissl Zeit zum testen hab kann ich gern noch ein Statement posten...falls es jemanden interessiert.

So long

T

----------

## firefly

öhm das xfce-dev overlay, welches layman kennt, ist das overlay, was du möchtest. Denn es hat die selbe git addresse wie du in deinem letzten post angegeben hast.

layman -L:

```
* xfce-dev

* Source  : git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/xfce.git

* Contact : xfce@gentoo.org

*   http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/xfce/wiki
```

----------

## frary

Habs jetzt auch gefunden...

Problem war, dass layman svn und git nicht mehr als useflag hat, wenn man die beiden also nicht von Hand emerged gibts relativ wenige overlays!

Danke für den Hinweis.

BTW: RC1 läuft ohne Probleme. Es fehlen ein paar icons, ansonsten ist es voll einsetzbar. Soweit ich die dev-mailingliste verfolgt habe wird aus dem rc1 + kleinere fixes auch gleich der Release, es scheinen also keine größeren Probleme mehr drin zu stecken...

Gruß

T

----------

## nutcase

Ich würde auch gerne einmal das neue xfce probieren und habe deshalb das overlay hinzugefügt. Folgende Meldung verwirrt mich jedoch etwas...

 *Quote:*   

>  * Overlay eclass overrides eclass from PORTDIR:
> 
>  * 
> 
>  *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/xfce-dev/eclass/xfce4.eclass'
> ...

 

Kann ich die getrost irgnorieren oder muss ich ausführen was dort drin beschrieben ist? Mit EClasses kenne ich mich nicht so aus  :Wink: 

ein emerge --regen dauert nämlich ewig  :Wink: 

gruß nutcase

----------

## frary

Ich kenn mich auch nicht besonders damit aus...ich hab sie ignoriert und habe keine Probleme damit. Ich hoffe, dass portage automatisch die eclass aus dem overlay benutzt, dich aber warnt, dass das ein Problem werden könnte. Da ich keine xfce-pakete aus dem Orginaltree benutze sollte das aber kein Problem darstellen.

Wie gesagt, bei mir funktionierts und ich hab die Fehlermeldung jetzt einfach erstmal unterdrückt.

Gruß

T

----------

